# Facebook Fan Page!?



## BLOXX Clothing (Mar 14, 2012)

Right,

Never been a fan of Facebook, deleted my personal account from the a long time ago, but since starting up my own clothing brand, and using Twitter to promote, I'm thinking to myself whether creating a Facebook Fan Page solely for my BLOXX Clothing line would be helpful?

Would it drum in more views and potential customers? Would purchasing ads on Facebook help me at all?

Just curious at this point but I have seen a lot of successful small clothing lines have both a Twitter and Facebook page.

BLOXX Clothing ®
BLOXX Clothing ® Twitter

Regards.


----------



## IgnitedInk (Dec 4, 2009)

i think facebook is the way to go these days.


----------



## NexgenGrafix (Feb 11, 2009)

In my experience Face Book has been better to me than Twitter. People can actually see your products on your wall/gallery. The people that like your page have a better chance of seeing your posts on their wall than on Twitter. I know most of my Twitter followers have thousands of people they follow and you will constantly be trying to get people to see your tweets.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Facebook is great as an additional marketing tool. Please don't make it an _exclusive_ marketing tool and start posting a bunch of Facebook-only deals. I mentioned this on another posting similar to yours, if I come across a company that flat out refuses to offer things outside of Facebook, I will boycott them. In a completely different industry, a company had "enter to win a free product every week before (a holiday)", where it wasn't just some marketing scam, they were actually giving away good products. I mentioned politely on a forum they advertise heavily on that it really wasn't fair that they wouldn't accept entries outside of Facebook and they should run a contest for everyone at least once in awhile. They completely ignored my post while continuing to answer all the other questions in that thread, so now I will never buy another product from them again.


----------



## Garage Cotton (Oct 4, 2010)

I think now a days having a twitter account and a facebook page is expected..similar to having a website; the whole package adds to your credibility as a company.

We have seen great value out of our facebook page. It allows us to interact directly with our fans. Not all of them are customers, but hopefully someday they will be, and being able to communicate with them and get their feedback is critical.

Prior to starting our fan page I had never clicked on a facebook ad, but our ads have helped us grow our fan number to over 13k! It's difficult to evaluate the cost/benefit, because a "like" doesn't alwasy (actually rarely) translate into a sale but we see value in having access to a large number of fans. Think about it..if we release a new design and post it on facebook..it goes out to 13k people's newsfeeds. If they "like" it or comment on it, it shows up on their wall and then we reach even more people. It's just powerful and if you can get a low cost/like ratio, then it's simply a good way to spend some of your marketing/advertising budget.

Good luck!


----------



## BLOXX Clothing (Mar 14, 2012)

I've made one but damn, how I HATE the new Facebook layout..

BLOXXClothing | Facebook


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

BLOXX Clothing said:


> BLOXXClothing | Facebook


Looks great....


----------



## BLOXX Clothing (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks dude, looks pretty simple but not much freedom eh?


----------



## NexgenGrafix (Feb 11, 2009)

The only thing I would change is where you have the small picture of the guy modeling the shirt, try to crop the image so more of the design is shown, or put a design there instead. Just my $0.02. Other than that it looks great!


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

First things first, you are talking to yourself on the wall...NOBODY else sees it haha. Go invite all your friends to like the page and try to get some likes so that you actually have a market to get your message to. Also, doing be posting messages that often, your customers will get annoyed if they see someone just posting random **** all the time, it is completely different than Twitter.


----------



## BLOXX Clothing (Mar 14, 2012)

Okay, email sent to over 400 contact via my email address. Let's see what happens next.


----------



## daddyoslogos (Aug 24, 2011)

i just joined facebook not to long ago. I kinda like the new layout.
htttp://www.facebook.com/daddyoslogos


----------



## Ezra4ever (May 11, 2011)

Is it better to create a fan page where people can "like" the page...or to create a regular FB page for your brand and add friends???


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

You should create a business page attached to your personal page because that is the only way to do it that is not against fb's terms of service. It would suck to put a lot of work into a page and have fb disable it.


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

I followed you, so you gained at least one more follower.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

Just started a Facebook business page and a business friend in marketing turned me towards rafflecopter (yes, that's how it's spelled) for my page. It lets me set a drawing or giveaways for a free shirt or hoodie or whatever to keep people coming back. Right now anyone visiting my page can enter the drawing by liking my page or by liking a picture of a shirt on the wall. Only 2nd drawing I've done but seems to be catching on with some of the locals. Not trying to sound like a sponsor but its free and pretty simple to set up - thought I'd share in case any is interested. Feel free to send any questions. I'm Facebook illiterate but was able to work my way through it.


----------



## ill6031 (Jan 14, 2012)

I also just started my Facebook page, ive been trying each day to make it better

Fifteen81 Apparel | Facebook


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

hello, I have had succsess with it. in a very short time. my favorite part is the insights so i can track who is checking out my page and get feedback on whats hot whats not. I then purchased $50 and $20 for two different adds running at the same time to see what would grab my audience better just off of the add avatar. its by far the best way to advertise these days for me anyway. I find throwing in some personal bloggy type of stuff helps too. makes it a little more personal instead of just throwing product in peoples faces. Hope this helps.
good luck,
Johnsy
Spectre | Facebook


----------



## RagnarssonSv (Jan 20, 2011)

I find it a good visual way to show off your stuff, we only have about 240 likes but as soon as I update the fanpage with a post (anything from a link to certian products to posting product photos on the fanpage itself) we usually get 15-30 people online on the site in an instant. Post a couple of times a day and you create traffic and interest. 

Its also a good way to repost old prints that some might of missed when they got released, spark some new interest in them. We have over 180 different prints in stock so theres alot of stuff people miss at a first glance.

What Ive tried that didnt work in our favour at all is to have so called "share this and win stuff"-contests to increase likes on your fanpage. Few to none shares and usually no new likes at all, and we gave away 5 shirts each to 3 different people.

Feel free to check us out https://www.facebook.com/YOURCUPOFTEE.se


----------



## augustoborba04 (May 31, 2011)

Hey facebook is the best to get fans to your clothes and by the way if you need an screen printer for yor apparel just text me Max @ at [email protected]


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

Facebook is a great way to interact, feel free to checkout my page Sports Swag | Facebook


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

Feel free to check us out https://www.facebook.com/YOURCUPOFTEE.se[/QUOTE]

just dropped you a "LIKE" ill do a post about your company see if my fans cross over.


----------



## oneluvbrand (Apr 20, 2012)

Judging by my website analytics, facebook has driven the most traffic to my website. Twitter has connected me with cool people and takes a little while longer to build trust.

Also don't just spout out promotions, etc. These are tools for conversation. Provide variety by asking questions, giving feedback, let people know what's going on and most importantly be a human being. Share cool finds. You never know where your next idea will come from.

Hope my experience helps you out.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

BLOXX Clothing said:


> Right,
> 
> Never been a fan of Facebook, deleted my personal account from the a long time ago, but since starting up my own clothing brand, and using Twitter to promote, I'm thinking to myself whether creating a Facebook Fan Page solely for my BLOXX Clothing line would be helpful?
> 
> ...


Being also a SEO, i prefer you the Facebook fan page, and got likes by making campaign on Facebook? which place you target to get customers ? Just select the targeted place when you make a campaign! I'm sure by sharing your t-shirts designs in the 10,000 active users you got well sales! If you want a customized Fan page let me know ?


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Given likes to all fb pages in this thread, this one have more branded look Garage Cotton | Facebook, mainly header part is great.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

gnizitigid said:


> Given likes to all fb pages in this thread, this one have more branded look Garage Cotton | Facebook, mainly header part is great.


You have too much likes on your page but haven't the active user these likes are useless without active users my friend.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

printingray said:


> You have too much likes on your page but haven't the active user these likes are useless without active users my friend.


Thats not my FB page, i liked the header part. User participation is based what u share and offer on FB page, offer something interesting and to get active users, you also need to be active and participate in other members share......the more you will explore, engage and spend time on FB, the more u will get.
*Can i see your FB page printingray
*


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

gnizitigid said:


> Thats not my FB page, i liked the header part. User participation is based what u share and offer on FB page, offer something interesting and to get active users, you also need to be active and participate in other members share......the more you will explore, engage and spend time on FB, the more u will get.
> *Can i see your FB page printingray
> *


I got it PrintingRay - Company - Fairfax Station, VA | Facebook


----------



## oneluvbrand (Apr 20, 2012)

gnizitigid said:


> User participation is based what u share and offer on FB page, offer something interesting and to get active users, you also need to be active and participate in other members share......the more you will explore, engage and spend time on FB, the more u will get.
> [/B]


Spot on! Plus I feel Garage Cotton has pretty good engagement on their fb page from what I saw.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

gnizitigid said:


> I got it PrintingRay - Company - Fairfax Station, VA | Facebook


Yes, Just customizing my page want cover photo like as. After customizing I'll make a campaign on Facebook to get likes. I am Dam sure You like my thinking of cover photo


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

printingray said:


> Yes, Just customizing my page want cover photo like as. After customizing I'll make a campaign on Facebook to get likes. I am Dam sure You like my thinking of cover photo


I liked that....in almost all fb pages, i have seen, i have missed conversion point of all of yours fb pages, suppose i liked your page and work, i want to contact you right now and discuss, where is call to action on your FB page, you should mention somewhere on visible location, your phone numbers or email ID so that you should not miss any sales. Phone number or Email can be on header images as well.


----------



## oneluvbrand (Apr 20, 2012)

gnizitigid said:


> I liked that....in almost all fb pages, i have seen, i have missed conversion point of all of yours fb pages, suppose i liked your page and work, i want to contact you right now and discuss, where is call to action on your FB page, you should mention somewhere on visible location, your phone numbers or email ID so that you should not miss any sales. Phone number or Email can be on header images as well.


Facebook terms requires no call to actions in cover photos. People however choose to ignore the fact.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

oneluvbrand said:


> Facebook terms requires no call to actions in cover photos. People however choose to ignore the fact.


You are correct but i have seen many as you mentioned without any issue....But may be somewhere on main page can help in conversion..


----------



## oneluvbrand (Apr 20, 2012)

gnizitigid said:


> You are correct but i have seen many as you mentioned without any issue....But may be somewhere on main page can help in conversion..


I am sure I could sneak in a few affiliate links in this forum, but that doesn't mean it's right. Facebook offers a free way to get your name out there. Build a relationship with your audience.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

oneluvbrand said:


> I am sure I could sneak in a few affiliate links in this forum, but that doesn't mean it's right. Facebook offers a free way to get your name out there. Build a relationship with your audience.


Agree....so whats ur FB page


----------



## oneluvbrand (Apr 20, 2012)

gnizitigid said:


> Agree....so whats ur FB page


facebook.com/oneluvbrand

I'll take the backlink since you asked 

Also thanks to who visited my site from this forum already. Piwik real time analytics spank the pants off of google analytics any day.

I am barely a month old so take it easy on me, lol.


----------



## Tshirtgang (Dec 28, 2010)

Creating a facebook fan page is a good idea and include a nice "Click here to Like us" Button on your homepage. the more likes you get the better your search rank will be from search engines like google.

Facebook Ads is very powerful. I have had good and bad experiences with it. The best way is to test it out to see how it works for you. You can get a lot of traffic but it can cost you a lot of $$$


----------



## RagnarssonSv (Jan 20, 2011)

> JOHNSY said:
> 
> 
> > Feel free to check us out https://www.facebook.com/YOURCUPOFTEE.se
> ...


Much appreciated Johnsy, you got one for youreself that I can check out?


----------



## racewear (Mar 4, 2012)

We are getting ready to launch our apparel line very soon.

I just put the page up to have out there and then will run with it.

Still not 100% sure on the name? Changed it a few times.........

Rough Draft Site - New Apparel Designs and Website launch coming soon.

https://www.facebook.com/LingenfelterRaceGirl#!/LingenfelterRaceGirl


----------



## fdkss03 (Apr 13, 2011)

I use facebook as a gallery of projects... this way if you follow us, you always see the latest work that we are putting out.


----------



## lray (Feb 1, 2012)

you should definitely have a facebook page. every business should. it's a free marketing tool. i think there is even a way to setup a store on facebook now that would link to your website. the key to having a successful facebook page is interaction and engagement with your customers. i'd recommend the 90/10 rule, 10% of your posts should be promotional, directly about your business and 90% should be customer interactions, posts that ask a question, not necessarily about your business, could be about what people did last weekend, anything that gets people talking. 

using the facebook ads tool will however not be very lucrative. from what i have read, the conversion rate for facebook ads it's pretty much zero.


----------



## RagnarssonSv (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah we tried out the fb ads altho with a very low amount of money. All it brought was a couple of clicks.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

So im just finishing up the end of my month of FB adds purchase of $50. I averaged about three new likes per day. over a 30 day period. that translated into about 10 new customers so it paid for itself. next month my next move is to purchase another 30 day period targeting friends of fans which is about 150,000 + people. I have found that treating my FB page more like a blog that showcases interest toward my brand and not just my product showcase has helped traffic more. 
Cheers,
Johnsy


----------



## epicdelusion (May 2, 2012)

I'll throw some likes out when I get back to the shop tonight, looks good Boxx... I like how your products look like actual tshirts and not just those cartoon squares. I still use mockups but thinking of creating some better ones once I get a better camera. Made my beer ****** mockups in photoshop with a real picture and just modified for each image, looks way better than the cartoony ones I had before.


----------



## Foundation (Dec 8, 2009)

I've had a Facebook fan page for a while now but I just can't get used to this new timeline thing they switched to.


----------



## ill6031 (Jan 14, 2012)

JOHNSY said:


> So im just finishing up the end of my month of FB adds purchase of $50. I averaged about three new likes per day. over a 30 day period. that translated into about 10 new customers so it paid for itself. next month my next move is to purchase another 30 day period targeting friends of fans which is about 150,000 + people. I have found that treating my FB page more like a blog that showcases interest toward my brand and not just my product showcase has helped traffic more.
> Cheers,
> Johnsy


i just actually got an email about a free 50$ coupon for facebook adds. is it actually FREE or do you end up paying for it somehow in the end?


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

ill6031 said:


> i just actually got an email about a free 50$ coupon for facebook adds. is it actually FREE or do you end up paying for it somehow in the end?


I think that is a different thing. I paid "per click" so I just used $50 (not FB $50) as a lump sum for 30 days. Then another 30 at the same time. ran two different add avatars to see what would catch customers better.


----------



## ill6031 (Jan 14, 2012)

JOHNSY said:


> I think that is a different thing. I paid "per click" so I just used $50 (not FB $50) as a lump sum for 30 days. Then another 30 at the same time. ran two different add avatars to see what would catch customers better.



ok cool thanks ill have to check it out then


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

ill6031 said:


> i just actually got an email about a free 50$ coupon for facebook adds. is it actually FREE or do you end up paying for it somehow in the end?


It's completely free, I have found that CPM ends up being a hell of a lot cheaper than per a click. You just have to target the correct demographics and have a good ad copy. You are free to run some split tests though to see what works and what doesn't for your brand.


----------



## MIAMIMONEY (Feb 18, 2012)

Facebook is a excellent way of expanding your brand. Check out our page @ https://www.facebook.com/bleaulabel

We are a dope urban couture label out of Miami.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok so here I am with my latest report. Two months ago I targeted friends of fans which netted me about 1 new like per day for a 30 day period. quite a drop from the initial 30 day advertising to a broader audience. I then took a 30 days off of paid advertising to see what would happen on its own. The likes have been up and down daily as far as numbers but these have have translated into sales. Now what I am doing is posting blog style on other pages targeting my audience and offering discount codes to new "like" members. this seems to get alot of traffic to my Facebook page and a few likes. But im only a few weeks into doing this. All in all for me, Im using Facebook more as a brand building right now not a sales tool. Of course you want every like to be a sale but I understand that in this economy purchasing a t-shirt is not high on the priority list for folks so giving them a place to come see some visuals and interact is the direction im going right now. Ill keep you posted...


----------



## lray (Feb 1, 2012)

JOHNSY said:


> Im using Facebook more as a brand building right now not a sales tool


and that's exactly what you should be doing, people are in the purchasing mindset when they're on facebook so conversions just don't happen that often.


----------



## ctcstreetwear (Jun 14, 2012)

I found out the hard way that it was against the rules to have a person as a company, got reported and had to close that down. But have a page now, and it's going fine. Good I think for building brand recognition, but not so much for converting to sales. Atleast not for us so far, but we have more online presence than we do stuff to sell at the moment, haha. Still organising stock and production.

Also good to read about others experience with the ad system, I havn't used it yet but am keen to try it out once I've got some bank.

CTC streetwear | Facebook


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

There are lots of benefits to having a biz. Page attached to your personal page as opposed to making a personal or fan page for your biz. 

A tip: don't over post fluffy feel good crap or repost other peoples crap. If you want to repost oher people's junk go to pinterest or start a blog. People will mute you on their time line and even though they like you will never see a post from you again. Also make them interact with your posts so their comments show up on their friends time line. The interaction with your likes I what spreads your words to non likes and this is what everyone should be shooting for. Also make sure the pages voice sounds like what you want your biz to be. Dress for the job you want not the job you have. Blah blah blah. Keep it real, keep it light, and keep it interactive. Also read the rules on contests and give always before they ban you. 

My two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

Something that I've learned from our facebook page is that posting something that is easily shared and displays a link back to your facebook page every few days pays off. 

Pictures are shared much more often than just simple words.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is a little free marketing trick that I have been doing for the past few days. When someone "likes" a pic of your Tees or has bought one of your Tees that you have a pic of. Tag them on the pic. you are now reaching all of there friends without paying a dime to Facebook. I have had 10 sales this week just from doing this and I stopped counting the new followers. try it out.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

JOHNSY said:


> Here is a little free marketing trick that I have been doing for the past few days. When someone "likes" a pic of your Tees or has bought one of your Tees that you have a pic of. Tag them on the pic. you are now reaching all of there friends without paying a dime to Facebook. I have had 10 sales this week just from doing this and I stopped counting the new followers. try it out.



What's your facebook page, if you don't mind me asking? I'm curious to see your technique in action. Thanks!


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

gruntstyle said:


> What's your facebook page, if you don't mind me asking? I'm curious to see your technique in action. Thanks!


button right under my avatar... same place as yours  What I have found is that it seems to personalize the product more to those who you tag in it. I have went back and did this on some post from weeks ago and received new sales from it too.

just in case it does not connect you here it is too
https://www.facebook.com/SPECTREapparel


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

Cool, thanks! Nice artwork as well.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

gruntstyle said:


> Cool, thanks! Nice artwork as well.


You too, just "liked" and followed your twitter account. My Jeep Willies tee and a few others military vehicle themes im working on currently have proceeds going to Wounded Warrior Project. Thanks for your service.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

We do that as well. It's an extension to our e-commerce platform: Grunt Style - Armed Forces, Clothing Store - Hoffman Estates, IL - SHOP | Facebook


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

It's specific to my website, not facebook. I use a standard Static HTML editor app on facebook. 

My website's platform is Opencart and I am using Facebook Store 1.1 module to have that show up.


----------



## RagnarssonSv (Jan 20, 2011)

What Ive found give quite good amount of "XXX saw this post", likes and response is to tag the modells in the picture. People like the personal connection they get with the brand when they know someone associated with it. An idea is also to put alot of modell pics together and tag all modells in the same pic, can spark a mass like of sort.

This is ofcourse maybe only an good option if your a indie/small brand as I can imagine it looking a little bit unproffesional to tag ordinary people as modells for bigger brands.


----------



## cookie99 (Jun 5, 2010)

I had used face book ads 1 yrs ago, but unfortunately there are no customers were brought from these ads, I will try it again at next month, trying to lead the customers to the fun pages, hope this time it will work.


----------



## benn12 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi, everyone.. i've been trying to win a contest..but i am running pretty low on..likes..someone has 182 likes..And i only in the 80... can everyone help me liking this link :like please i am the artist.. the more likes the more the chances are to get sold https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...42065177.86342.335462996514252&type=3&theater
so i might win? thanks.. its a dark knight rises t-shirt..


----------



## ros74 (Nov 13, 2007)

@gruntstyle: Very nice app! 

Are you promoting this app with Facebook Ads?
How much traffic are you getting from the app? 
Is it true that Facebook traffic doesn't convert?

I am curious as it looks very cool, as long as your fans see it, you should be able to direct traffic to it.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

The shopping app cost me a few bucks. I don't know if we got any sales from that, because it's just a web converter from our website. So when we get an order it looks like it just comes from our website. 

We don't pay for any ads. The only thing we are paying for right now are contests. Most of our fans are from our posting when current fans share it. (you can see down our wall for proof of that).


----------

